# Whats done so far.



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I have been doing something besides sitting on my rear.

Slip here is one I did with a picture just to see what it looks like. These have a few little white spots in them. Not sure what it is. Sorry about the quality of the pictures, I have 4 cameras here and only got one to work.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Great work Bobby. I got 6 done and two on the lathe that just need finish. Looks like I need to take a few pictures.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go, Guys !!!!!! Really cool looking work, Bobby...like I knew it would be...:cheers: 

TexasT and his Bride dropped by Friday and hauled off my 'stash'.. Sent them on their way with a few dozen...Gonna make some of our Warriors pretty happy..I'm a thinkin'....

Bobby...you're gonna cost me again !! Really like that pen with the kiddoe's pix. Guess I'll have to spring for a laser printer... I got the paper and other equipment you told me about...All I need to do is READ the danged instructions and skrew up the first dozen or so..LOL.. I luved the deer prints you were putting on the antler a few months back and that inspired me...but that's all it did.. All inspiration...NO perspiration = No production...

Keep up the good work, Lads...(and if anyone has a source or more .308's..please lemme know...I'm running muy low and Cabelas finally ran out of the unprimed.)....hwell:

AND...post up them pix, Flatfish.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look fantastic Bobby. I am now anxiously awaiting to see if my Sister in law had a copy of a photo of my nephew Jacob. What a momento that would be. Hope she has a digital photo or can scan one. I wouldn't have thought the photo would have been large enough to work out, but it looks fantastic. I am now so very curious how you do that thing you do so well.
Guess, I will spend some more time this week getting some blanks glued up so when my new mandrels (yes, I got two this time) come in, I can get to turning them asap to get these things moving out of here and into rightfull hands.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

WOW!!! you all are true ARTISTS!!! our people in sand land will really, really enjoy those pens. and the one with a picture of 'loved ones' WOW!! you're makin an old lady cry.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby you and Tortuga are going to make some soldiers real happy. See you Wednesday Bobby.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Tortuga*

Let me go through my footlocker full of brass. I think I still have some empty cases of .308. If I do I drop it off one day with some of that Tarzan vine I was talking to you about.

Tell your darling wife howdy for us and we sure enjoyed meeting her. My DW was greatly impressed with your pens and how you make those fancy pens from "wood blocks and other stuff". She gave you an A+. LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got some glue been working to hard but i'm gona start cranking them out today should have 20 done by wed,went fishing this weekend to matagorda caught 44 trout 22 fri night 22 sat night under the lights.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I almost got the ladys pens done too. I still got one pour to finish up and I will post pictures. Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got all the blanks turned and finished but didn't have time to assemble. Got to leave town tomorrow (Slipknot - I'll be in your neck of the woods for a couple of days and if it doesn't slip my mind I'll bring you some Mesquite) but I'll try to put them together later in the week when I get back.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I took the cap off one of the other pens just to show what they(womens pens) are going to look like.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

the powder coat looks good


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, my sister in law sent me a message back and said that they never got an official military (Navy) pic of their son Jacob. All she had was a few snapshots and were not very good from what she said. Don't know why they didn't get one other than his wife and now ex wife probably got them and didn't pass them along. Anyway, maybe something else creative would be nice such as a Navy emblem or something else as I know you are creative and anything would be great. You would me most welcome to do whatever you feel like would be good and you would be welcome to turn it yourself if you like as I probably would mess it up and you and Tortuga are the pen masters here. He gets out of the Navy in November and has a long road ahead with being a single parent with no job to come home to. His parents are talking to him about college now before he gets too bogged down and they can help him while going to school. Anyway, thanks for anything you would like to do.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'll come up with something.


----------

